# Nortriptyline



## frightenangel (Mar 6, 2001)

I was hoping that someone could tell me about their experience while taking this med. My doctor wants me to try it but I'm concerned. Please help me decide what I should do! frightenangel


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I have never tried it but I do know it has been around a really long time - so it is very tired adn true. Supposedly similar to remeron or I shoud say Remeron is similar to it.


----------

